# what to float in sangria?



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

I saw an idea from Better Homes and Gardens using canned litchis (found in the Asian section of the grocery store). Cut a slit in each litchi, stuff a maraschino cherry into it and freeze until solid. To serve, add them to your sangria. They look like eyeballs.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There's always the zombie hand trick.

Get a rubber glove like is used for washing dishes, wash exterior, and turn inside out, and pour in water, soda, punch, gatoraid, etc... (whatever will look nice when frozen color-wise and still taste good as it melts).

Wrap the wrist with a rubber band, stick in the freezer with the wrist section propped up, and when it is frozen solid, peel off the glove and you have an ice hand to float in the punch.

Or freeze a bunch of gummy worms into small bowl of water. Looks gross!


----------



## jesstyler (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas! I'll have to do a little shopping


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Hillrat6 said:


> I saw an idea from Better Homes and Gardens using canned litchis (found in the Asian section of the grocery store). Cut a slit in each litchi, stuff a maraschino cherry into it and freeze until solid. To serve, add them to your sangria. They look like eyeballs.


I used to make those, except I used to use grapes for the eyeball. The maraschino cherries would look better though.

You could also buy a set of plastic eyeballs from Party City - they're in the Halloween favor section and make those float in the drink.


----------



## SKATERONICE (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm using ice cubes with raisins frozen in them to look like "bugs" for peoples cocktails. You could probably do the same with gummy worms like Frankies girl suggested.


----------



## jesstyler (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'll take a picture and let ya'll know how it turns out. I can't believe the party is Saturday! eek!


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Oct 22, 2007)

Leave it to Martha Stewart to creep me out.
http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...omy_kw=ice face halloween pucch&rsc=ns2006_m1
Check out the floating face and hands in the punch bowl.


----------



## jesstyler (Sep 26, 2007)

THAT is cool .... Too bad I don't have a punch bowl big enough


----------

